# Whole new plan for cichlid tank



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Wife had a good idea, take the 30 something I was going to put cichlids in and put it in the living room to replace the 75 gallon and use the 75 for cichlids in the basement.

So was up all night moving fish, sand, plants from the 75 to the 30 something. And later today move the 75 down.

With where I was able to put the 3 foot tank, I now have alot more free room in the living room.

I also got a good start on my 5.5 for the desk in the living room.

Now that I have a larger tank to use, I have alot more options.

Ive heard oscars are very social so thinking a pair of those, but in a 75 with ac 110, how many other fish of approximately 8 inches can I add? Im hoping for 2 more pairs of something, thinking firemouth and another. I like the look of firemouths, does anyone have any ideas for the other that I should be able to find easily and cheap in Kingston?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A pair of 8 inch Oscars would be full up, assuming they get along, in a 75.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 a pair in a 75 is max....might even be a bit small.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

So would I be better with one oscar and 2 fire mouth? Would I have the option for 1 more fish?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

You could do well with that. The trick is hitting the right balance. Sometimes a hit and miss or needs to work itself out.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Its too bad oscars are bad for tearing out plants.

Or maybe I should just do one type of the 3 or 4 kinds? This would mean no breeding to worry about, but would not having any mates cause problems in another way?


----------

